
Formula 1 launches Virtual Grand Prix Series to replace postponed races - mrwzy
https://www.formula1.com/en/latest/article.formula-1-launches-virtual-grand-prix-series-to-replace-postponed-races.1znLAbPzBbCQPj1IDMeiOi.html
======
gil
This will be entertaining due to the well known driver names BUT not high
level by any means:

"Due to the wide variety of gaming skill levels amongst the drivers, game
settings will be configured in such a way to encourage competitive and
entertaining racing. This includes running equal car performance with fixed
setups, reduced vehicle damage, and optional anti-lock brakes and traction
control for those less familiar with the game."

More like a "So You Think You Can Dance" celebrity edition than anything else.

A much higher level event which also includes some IRL drivers from multiple
series is: The Race All-Star Esports Battle
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_a_RV5UY8mk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_a_RV5UY8mk))
Higher level mostly because they race in rFactor2 which is a better simulator
than F1 2019 and there are no driver aids. Also because everyone on the grid
are long-ish time sim racers, even if some of them also happen to be IRL
drivers (Max Verstappen, Felix Rosenqvist, Antonio Felix da Costa, a few
others)

Here's a good list of motorsports eSports events for the next few days:
[https://the-race.com/esports/the-complete-motorsport-esports...](https://the-
race.com/esports/the-complete-motorsport-esports-schedule/)

------
dlbucci
There's always Marbula 1:
[https://youtu.be/55iTYdRDG4s](https://youtu.be/55iTYdRDG4s)

I don't even watch F1 but this has me addicted.

~~~
toyg
Man, that’s boring. This is what you should watch instead:
[https://youtu.be/agNt0jFdgr0](https://youtu.be/agNt0jFdgr0)

~~~
jfk13
Looks like a bootleg re-upload of
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cBHmu_cNww](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cBHmu_cNww)
; please don't promote stolen content.

------
oopsies49
Nascar is doing something similar. [https://www.enascar.com/news-
media/2020/03/19/fox-sports-to-...](https://www.enascar.com/news-
media/2020/03/19/fox-sports-to-deliver-sundays-enascar-iracing-pro-
invitational-series-on-fs1/?linkId=100000011277236)

------
runawaybottle
Is the game a good enough simulator? Should real drivers be the best F1
streamers with a good wheel setup?

This is really pushing the notion of work from home.

~~~
w-m
In the Netflix series, Drive to Survive, you could see one of the younger
drivers (I don't recall who it was) play the Codemasters game at home. It
didn't look like exposition or product placement, but rather like something
that they regularly did to train.

~~~
tentboy
I think they showed Max or Alex but I don't remember for sure - but that was
certainly product placement/he was just playing it for fun. Lando and Max play
alot of iRacing which is the most comprehensive and realistic simulator which
can actually help you train for motorsports (I use it to learn tracks before I
race in a miata) and I think they recently got Carlos and Alex into playing.

Besides, all the teams have their own non commercial simulators miles ahead of
what you can play at home

------
hexadec
This is a great official move, but there was already a Australia race last
weekend with Lando, Max, and some Youtubers like Jimmy Broadbent. Interesting
to see who comes out on top in the official versus grassroots virtual racing
scene. The unofficial stream used iRacing and F1 2019 which is interesting but
that was kind of last minute.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=872hSgx4HUc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=872hSgx4HUc)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0oSqJsh0DA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0oSqJsh0DA)

------
tsomctl
How about streaming some previous races? I could always watch last years
German race again.

~~~
oakesm9
Best I can offer you is the extended highlights of that race
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNUSQurmRjw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNUSQurmRjw)

------
jerkstate
I watched the virtual races and without damage or real marshalling they just
seemed too forgiving of mistakes, and I got bored. Also shorter races = less
strategy choices. Also, Codemasters is not the best simulation, would be a lot
cooler if the teams modeled this years cars in a better engine.

~~~
t0mas88
The strategy on a 50% setting works the same as in a full race. If tyres
normally last 20 laps, at 50% they will last 10 laps.

------
toyg
This is fun! Obviously not a patch on the real thing, but could still be
entertaining, as long as they keep non-real-racers out. The minute you add an
esport driver I lose all interest.

~~~
runawaybottle
This global situation seems like the ultimate time to fire up every major
esport tournament.

~~~
jdmichal
Meanwhile, League of Legends suspended all professional leagues, because they
don't play remotely. I'm pretty sure they even have isolated, local servers
for tournament play. And I still see games paused with "lag" as the reported
reason.

~~~
rekabmot
The EU League is actually resuming this evening, playing 100% remotely:
[https://watch.lolesports.com/article/lec-returns-this-
friday...](https://watch.lolesports.com/article/lec-returns-this-
friday!/bltbb70b693c95587ef)

------
w-m
Next up in remote work: the Olympics.

There's a great tradition of video games in Japan, surely if Formula 1 can do
it, they can do it for the Olympics, too?

~~~
pskisf
I was a master of Atari Video Olympics on the 2600 system. Time to come out of
retirement?

~~~
2wrist
Pah!! I was master of Daley Thompsons Decathlon!!

------
leemailll
Lol. Let’s see how they implant the rules. Or crashtappen wins?

